# Launctec blade wear



## bow9 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey guys using a launctec blade and I'm gettting markings and wear on the right side(right side from shooters view point: inside on right hand bow).
I'm guessing I need to move the rest a little bit to the inside but wanting to know some opinions andntheorys about what's going on.
Thanks


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

bow9 said:


> Hey guys using a launctec blade and I'm gettting markings and wear on the right side(right side from shooters view point: inside on right hand bow).
> I'm guessing I need to move the rest a little bit to the inside but wanting to know some opinions andntheorys about what's going on.
> Thanks


Shoot 60 yards, and fine tune the sideways position of your arrow rest for tightest group size. RIght handed shooter, torquing the bow, you are going to wear the right side of the blade. Extreme example of how a Right Handed shooter torques a bow sideways.



The orange line is the direction the arrow is pointing. The dashed red line, shows you how much this shooter is pulling sideways on the bowstring. When you pull sideways on a bowstring, when you are at full draw, you wear down the right side of the Launchtec blade.



Fix your form and groups get tighter and the wear will even out on your Launchtec blade.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

nuts&bolts said:


> The orange line is the direction the arrow is pointing. The dashed red line, shows you how much this shooter is pulling sideways on the bowstring. When you pull sideways on a bowstring, when you are at full draw, you wear down the right side of the Launchtec blade.


Alan, the relative angle of the forearm has no affect on the path of the bowstring on release, just as the angle of the forearm has no affect on which direction a ball falls from your hand.


----------



## bow9 (Jun 18, 2013)

I checked centershot using the rubber band stretched between an Alen key in both limb bolts....like I saw somebody post on here.
It showed that the arrow rest needed to be moved inside considerably.
Was at 13/16 previously.
Shot through paper again(had a bullet hole before) had a very slight Low right tear. Fixed vertical first then fixed horizontal with a half twist in the right yoke. Back to a bullet hole.
I know the bullethole is not the end all and I know how to go about group tuning.
The bow was grouping decent at 13/16 but I would get fliers for no unelxplained reason and when looking down the bowstring it always looked like the rest needed to go a little further to the inside but was trying to tune it to 13/16 like everyone says Hoyt's should shoot.
So I will try to run some arrows through it today and see if there is an improvement.
Thanks for the comments though guys.
I appreciate all replies


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Near consistent or consistent bow torque will cause wear. Form can create torque. 

As bow9 found, it well seems his arrow rest was off. I don't necessarily agree that the rubber band was a fix, but perhaps gave more of a "in the ball park" center shot.

Several of the tune procedures will correct center shot. It's a matter of which one you want to use.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Before going further, is your arrow perfectly calculated nominal spine or is just somewhere there in a ballpark?
Second,
Where is your initial bend direction? I meant to ask you did you spine index your arrows? and which side is the weakest side of the tube?
because
I bet you for a case of beer that you are not an isolated case and that 95% of AT folks have a one side wear in a launcher tip inside the "V"

:set1_draught2:


----------



## bow9 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have arrows indexed and have stiff side up with cock vane.
I tied running stiff side down and stiff side 90 degrees either left or right and honestly could see much of a difference in groups at 60 yards. Now after moving center shot to the right I plan to test all that agin and see if I can see a difference.
I'm running a 420 protours with 140 grain point.
I also have some 380 spine protours with same point
Have 380 and 420 protours with 120 grain point as well.
The 420 with the 140 grain points give the best groups consistently at 60 yards. And that's all at 60 lbs.
Archers advantage says arrow is marginally weak but the groups speak for themselves and I don't plan on changing them.

As an update when i moved rest to the right I can visually see on the launcher that the arrow is no longer riding the right side.... now it appears to be riding right down the middle so next is to see how it performs at distance. Which I will do in the next week.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Wear on one side of the blade only is hand torque normally. Normally you have a left tear you tune out, correct? I have a right tear and my blades show wear on the left side of the blade because of how I hold the grip in my hand. There's nothing necessarily wrong with this. I've shot this way for years and never had any issues at all. 

Another factor can be how the arrow is flexing out of the bow. You're using the arrows with the stiff side indexed up currently, but you may find a more even flex out of the bow by turning the nock and indexing the stiff side of the arrow to a different position. This will match up more closely with the natural torque you induce into the grip from your bow hand.


----------



## bow9 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rcr. I did turn nocks just to see if groupings improved at 60 yards.
It did change the point of impact but I couldn't really see any difference in group size.
Now after I have run a few arrows through the bow I can clearly see the shaft is riding more in the middle of the launcher.
Just haven't had the time to shoot it at distance to see if groups have opened up or tightened up.


----------

